# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  What do you think about Poland.

## MichauPOL

Hi my namie is Michał,i'm from Poland and i have few question to users from Russia and other countries.
1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} ??tease: 
2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
*about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??
3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??
4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"": 
5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??
6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??
7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ?? 
8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few
* } Question to users only from Russia.  *I want to know the real opinions.* *In return i can give you my opinion about your country.*

----------


## it-ogo

> Hi my namie is Michał,i'm from Poland and i have few question to users from Russia and other countries.
> 1.What do you think about Poland ??  
> 2.What do you think about people from Poland ??
> 3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??
> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"": 
> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??
> 6. What do you think about Polish history ??
> 7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ?? 
> 8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few
> * } Question to users only from Russia.  *I want to know the real opinions.* *In return i can give you my opinion about your country.*

 What a discrimination! I am from Ukraine and I do have opinion on items 3 and 7. Why can't I answer? I will. 
1. Too big topic. Concretize please.
2. Too big topic. Concretize please.
3. I feel like Polish policy towards Russia is mainly driven by emotions and psychological complexes and therefore is not very smart.
4. You mean traditional kitchen? Well, I didn't test much of it...
5. I don't know anyone personally enough close to have an opinion. Just few people in trains. Or maybe you mean Polish celebrities?
6. Too big topic. Concretize please.
7. Surely it was and it was abhorrent crime against humanity.  And all documents about it should be published openly. But there is nobody to punish for this crime nowadays. We should remember it but we should not make it a political tool.
8. Mmmm... I don't remember right now. Maybe there are some historical tales. 
In return will you please answer yourself your questions number 3 and 7?  ::

----------


## Hanna

*I am Swedish*  ::  *
-------------------
1.What do you think about Poland ??* _OK, currently an underrated country in Europe. In 20 years from now it will be important in Europe. More people ought to go there on holiday, it's very nice. Surprising how religious many people in Poland seem to be.._   *2.What do you think about people from Poland ??* _Good looking girls and hard working guys. Competent and decent as far as I can tell._  *
3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??* _What are you guys DOING!! Rocket launching sites...  And what do you need Nato for??  Look at Sweden we are not in Nato and doing fine! Finland is right next to Russia and they would NEVER join NATO, they have some kind of understanding with Russia. Also, I agree with Ito-ogo's point about this._   *4.What do you think about Polish foods ??*  _Not my favourite but OK. Too much cabbage._  *5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??* _I know some very talented IT people (programmers etc) who are Polish. Male and female. Allround outstanding people, everyone of them. I once hired a Polish cleaner (she was a student) and she was fantastic. Currently Poles are the best carpenters in Britain. All the British carpenters hate them because they take the jobs. To summarise:  If the Polish ppl in the UK are anything to go by then your country has a great future ahead of it. _  *6. What do you think about Polish history ??* _Poor Poland...  Never left alone by surrounding countries.... Sweden historically has a very good relationship with Poland, no wars and no problem. Even a shared king, Sigismund who left Sweden and became king in Poland._  *
7*.What do you think about murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ??* _No opinion. If I had an opinion I probably would not be bringing it up in a forum with lots of nice Russian ppl who were born long after this event and who are trying to help people to learn Russian. It was a very long time ago and horrible things happen in wars. Which is why we should never have any wars in Europe again. _  *8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few*
* } Question to users only from Russia.

----------


## Basil77

> Hi my namie is Michał,i'm from Poland and i have few question to users from Russia and other countries.
> 1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} ??tease: 
> 2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
> *about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??
> 3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??
> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"": 
> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??
> 6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??
> 7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ?? 
> ...

 Hi! I'm from Russia.   ::  
1. In general - Poland is a neighboring (to us) ancient Slavic country with very rich history and culture.
2. I don't know anyone personally, but according on what I heard Polish people a great.
3. Stupid. Your leaders act like offended kids. Are you Poles not bothered yet to be the puppets of US policy?
4. Hadn't been tasted any. I only know that you also count borshch as a dish of national cuisine.  ::  
5. As I said before, I don't.
6. I don't know how history can be positive or not.  ::  It's just history. As I already said, Poland history is very ancient and rich, that's for certain. If you mean the foreign relations aspect, some times Poland offended it's neighbors, some times vice versa it was captured. (The same as Russia was). I don't think ANY country can say "We were always been good guys".  ::  
7. Of course it's true and it was a horrible crime agains humanity. This act was committed by personal Stalin's order (along with murders of hundeds thousands of Soviet people). I agree that all archive documents about this tragedy must be opened and published. I grieve about poor murdered Polish officers. I can discuss this quiestion in detail if you want, but I guess we need a seperate thread for that.
8. The only one I can remeber for the moment it's a saying from Soviet times: "Курица - не птица, Польша - не заграница" ("Chicken is not a bird, Poland is not a foreign country")  ::  .

----------


## Lampada

> ...8. The only one I can remeber for the moment it's a saying from Soviet times: "Курица - не птица, Польша - не заграница" ("Chicken is not a bird, Poland is not a foreign country")  .

 Нет, было "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница". http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=404201

----------


## Basil77

> Нет, было "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница".

 Это поменяли на Болгарию уже после, когда народ стал ездить отдыхать туда. Изначально поговорка была про Польшу. (В Гугле про Польшу - 24500 совпадений, про Болгарию - 21200, в Яндексе 26К и 24К соответственно).

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Нет, было "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница".   Это поменяли на Болгарию уже после, когда народ стал ездить отдыхать туда. Изначально поговорка была про Польшу. (В Гугле про Польшу - 24500 совпадений, про Болгарию - 21200, в Яндексе 26К и 24К соответственно).

 Не думаю.  Когда мы это говорили, не было ни Гугля, ни Яндекса.  viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9654&p=137164&hilit=%D0%9A%D1%  83%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D1%  82%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0#p137164

----------


## Звездочёт

> Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few

 I can’t recall something, and should note a Pole isn’t a hero of Russian anecdotes. I found some of these anecdotes in Internet, but I do not understand this humor. For example, I understand what is funny in following story, however I do not understand why Poles are heroes of this one, I haven’t any associations:   

> Два поляка были на охоте и заблудились в лесу. Один из них когда-то читал, что в подобном случае нужно трижды выстрелить в воздух. Он так и сделал. Прошел час - никто не пришел им на помощь. Он опять выстрелил в воздух. Эффект тот же. Еще через час его друг предлагает:
> -- Давай попробуем еще раз.
> -- Ладно, - согласился первый. - Но учти, что стрелы на исходе.

----------


## Basil77

> Не думаю.  Когда мы это говорили, не было ни Гугля, ни Яндекса.

 Я встречал эту фразу про Польшу в Советской литературе 60х годов. Моя мама тоже говорит что про Болгарию переделали уже в 70х  :P .

----------


## Оля

> 1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army}

 Hi, Michał!
I think that Polish language is VERY beautiful and hope to learn it one day. I'd like to visit many of Polish cities because they seem to be very beatiful, especially Kraków. I always thought that we Russians have much in common with Poles and until recently I actually didn't even know that political relations between Russia and Poland are not very good. In many of famous Russian (Soviet) films, some Polish actors played. I know Barbara Brylska, Daniel Olbrychski, Stanisław Mikulski, Ewa Szykulska, Beata Tyszkiewicz. Oh, and I, personally, like a lot Stanislaw Mrożek's plays.
I have a book "Brief History of Poland", and I read it a bit  ::  I know that the first Polish duke's name was Mieszko  ::  Well, I think I also remember some other things about Polish history, but not much.
I know that in the XIX century, in 1839 (?) there were uprisings in Poland, and they were suppressed very cruelly by the Russian tsar Nikolay I. 
As for the Polish army, I don't know anything special about it. I think I only know that it does exist.   ::     

> 2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
> *about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??

 I think the only "special" think about your behavior abroad I know is that you Poles can speak very good Russian, but still you have a very special Polish accent which can be considered as charming.   

> 3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??

 It's sad. Actually, I think that Polish politicians and Polish people are not the same thing. Well, I hope so, at least. Generally, politicians and people of any country are not the same.   

> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"":

 I don't think it's very different from Russian, but I have never tasted any.   

> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??

 I had a female classmate from Poland in university. I studied there only one year. I think she was a nice girl and spoke very good Russian. We didn't contact much.   

> 6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??

 Oops... Answered already, see above  ::    

> 7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ??

 To be honest, I didn't know anything about that until recently, and even now, I don't know much. I have only read some info on Wiki. However, it was awful.. But it's not right if Poles would blame modern Russian people for those events. Our countries should be friends.   

> 8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few

 I think I don't know any.

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Звездочёт] 

> Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few

 I can’t recall something, and should note a Pole isn’t a hero of Russian anecdotes. I found some of these anecdotes in Internet, but I do not understand this humor. For example, I understand what is funny in following story, however I do not understand why Poles are heroes of this one, I haven’t any associations:   

> Два поляка были на охоте и заблудились в лесу. Один из них когда-то читал, что в подобном случае нужно трижды выстрелить в воздух. Он так и сделал. Прошел час - никто не пришел им на помощь. Он опять выстрелил в воздух. Эффект тот же. Еще через час его друг предлагает:
> -- Давай попробуем еще раз.
> -- Ладно, - согласился первый. - Но учти, что стрелы на исходе.

 [/quote:2uz8i2j3]
That's probably an American joke translated into Russian. Many jokes you can find on Russian humor sites and in printed joke collections are actually translated American jokes. (Virtually all blond jokes are). I heard from people who lived in the America that there were a lot of "Polish jokes" going around in the USA.

----------


## MichauPOL

> Originally Posted by Basil77  ...8. The only one I can remeber for the moment it's a saying from Soviet times: "Курица - не птица, Польша - не заграница" ("Chicken is not a bird, Poland is not a foreign country")  .   Нет, было "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница". http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=404201

 I known it but i don't understand in P.l "Kura nie ptak-Polska nie zagranica"  ::

----------


## MichauPOL

> Originally Posted by MichauPOL  1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army}   Hi, Michał!
> I think that Polish language is VERY beautiful and hope to learn it one day. I'd like to visit many of Polish cities because they seem to be very beatiful, especially Kraków. I always thought that we Russians have much in common with Poles and until recently I actually didn't even know that political relations between Russia and Poland are not very good. In many of famous Russian (Soviet) films, some Polish actors played. I know Barbara Brylska, Daniel Olbrychski, Stanisław Mikulski, Ewa Szykulska, Beata Tyszkiewicz. Oh, and I, personally, like a lot Stanislaw Mrożek's plays.
> I have a book "Brief History of Poland", and I read it a bit  I know that the first Polish duke's name was Mieszko  Well, I think I also remember some other things about Polish history, but not much.
> I know that in the XIX century, in 1839 (?) there were uprisings in Poland, and they were suppressed very cruelly by the Russian tsar Nikolay I. 
> As for the Polish army, I don't know anything special about it. I think I only know that it does exist.        
> 			
> 				2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
> *about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??
> 			
> ...

 It's sad. Actually, I think that Polish politicians and Polish people are not the same thing. Well, I hope so, at least. Generally, politicians and people of any country are not the same.   

> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"":

 I don't think it's very different from Russian, but I have never tasted any.   

> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??

 I had a female classmate from Poland in university. I studied there only one year. I think she was a nice girl and spoke very good Russian. We didn't contact much.   

> 6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??

 Oops... Answered already, see above  ::    

> 7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ??

 To be honest, I didn't know anything about that until recently, and even now, I don't know much. I have only read some info on Wiki. However, it was awful.. But it's not right if Poles would blame modern Russian people for those events. Our countries should be friends.   

> 8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few

 I think I don't know any.[/quote:3sr53kcm]  
BRAVO  ::   You know a lot about Poland

----------


## MichauPOL

[quote=translationsnmru] 

> Originally Posted by MichauPOL  Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few   I can’t recall something, and should note a Pole isn’t a hero of Russian anecdotes. I found some of these anecdotes in Internet, but I do not understand this humor. For example, I understand what is funny in following story, however I do not understand why Poles are heroes of this one, I haven’t any associations:        Originally Posted by "http://www.zagrandom.ru/information/poland/732.phtml":3zc67evl  Два поляка были на охоте и заблудились в лесу. Один из них когда-то читал, что в подобном случае нужно трижды выстрелить в воздух. Он так и сделал. Прошел час - никто не пришел им на помощь. Он опять выстрелил в воздух. Эффект тот же. Еще через час его друг предлагает:
> -- Давай попробуем еще раз.
> -- Ладно, - согласился первый. - Но учти, что стрелы на исходе.

 That's probably an American joke translated into Russian. Many jokes you can find on Russian humor sites and in printed joke collections are actually translated American jokes. (Virtually all blond jokes are). I heard from people who lived in the America that there were a lot of "Polish jokes" going around in the USA.[/quote:3zc67evl] 
In Poland we have a lot very funny jooks about Russia,Poland and Germany .I can translate one of this:
German talking with Poles:
-Do you know what happens if you enter comunism on the desert??
-No.What??
-Sand disappears.

----------


## MichauPOL

Please don't write in Russian language and Cyrylic alphabet because I can speak only in Polish,Englishand German{but my English and German are small }

----------


## Оля

> Please don't write in Russian language and Cyrylic alphabet because I can speak only in Polish,Englishand German{but my English and German are small }

 Dobrze.   ::

----------


## sperk

> I heard from people who lived in the America that there were a lot of "Polish jokes" going around in the USA.

 How many Pollocks does it take to change a light bulb?
Four, one to hold the light bulb and 3 to turn the ladder.  ::   
Poles are the brunt of many jokes in the US.

----------


## Ramil

*1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} ??tease:*  
Just a not very friendly neighbor.  *2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:* 
There are strong anti-Russian opinions in Poland right now as far as I know...  **about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??* 
I think I've never met a Pole in my whole life,  *3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??* 
As I said, it's not very friendly.  *4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"":*  
Hmm. I don't think I can say anything about it.   *5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??* 
Kamka, and you (both are from this forum)   ::  Kamka is rather nice. We'll see about you  ::   *6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??* 
I know of Rzeczpospolita, and the commonwealth with Lithuania. Then there was an intervention to Russia in 17 century. Then nothing happenned (well, nothing that I know of). Then Poland was divided between Germany and USSR. Then Poland was a member of Warsaw pact.   *7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ??*  
I think it's true. And it's a crime.   *8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few* 
I don't think I know any.

----------


## MichauPOL

How many Pollocks does it take to change a light bulb?
Four, one to hold the light bulb and 3 to turn the ladder.   
Poles are the brunt of many jokes in the US.  ::   ::  ---Polish joke  ::  
To Оля 
Znasz więcej słów po Polsku??  ::  
To ramcil3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??-As I said, it's not very friendly.- Its true.
2.What do you think about people from Poland.-There are strong anti-Russian opinions in Poland right now as far as I know...-This is fact,Poles remember 123 years of tsar's Polish,Polish-Bolshevik war,agression in 17 of september 1939,murderes in Katyn and 45 years of socialism.In Russia, i want see a friend and I will see a friend.

----------


## Zubr

I ate a cake made by a Polish girl once, and have to confess it didn't taste that great. On the other hand, I often cook mazurki, aren't those Polish too? I'm not sure wether my recipe is very close from the original though.
Anyway, I'm French and Poland is not something I hear about very often. I know of no major Polish, beside Mickiewicz and a few scientists. The common stereotypes here regarding Poles are not very positive. I know a Polish student and he is a perfectly nice guy, though he is not too fond of "socializing" (= drinking beer with other students).

----------


## Ramil

> 2.What do you think about people from Poland.-There are strong anti-Russian opinions in Poland right now as far as I know...-This is fact,Poles remember 123 years of tsar's Polish,Polish-Bolshevik war,agression in 17 of september 1939,murderes in Katyn and 45 years of socialism.In Russia, i want see a friend and I will see a friend.

 Well, Polish intervention to Russia occured earlier than that (it was in 1609)  ::   If we hold grudges for everything one nation did to another we would end up in a total feud. Personally, I don't feel myself responsible for any of the things you mentioned and I don't think that today's Poles are responsible for something that took place 400 years ago. 
Politicians are being what they are and they instill national hatreds in their subjects. Well, I don't listen to the politicians and advise everyone against it. After all, my personal opinion is that all politicians in all countries must be hanged. Let them froth at their mouths but I will judge myself who is good and who is bad. And man's nationality is the last thing I look at when I do my judgement.

----------


## Crocodile

1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} 
=> I've only been to Poland once. My impression - similar to Russia, but much more relaxed.  
2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
=> Other nations in general find very little difference between Polish and Russians. Both are Eastern European. Their accent in English and mentality are very similar. 
3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??
=> A great deal of fear.  
4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? 
=> Perogies are good, but I prefer the Russian version. 
5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??
=> I have acquaintances from Poland. The lady speaks Russian fluently, her son doesn't know a word. Culture-wise, I adore Stanislaw Lem. He was just Great.  
6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??
=> What is a positive or a negative history? 
7*.What do you think about  murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ?? 
=> A strange question. What do you want me to think about murders?  
8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few
=> Nope. Racist jokes are not my forte.

----------


## Оля

> To Оля 
> Znasz więcej słów po Polsku??

 I know a little. Unfortunately, I don't have time for studying Polish at the moment.  ::

----------


## MichauPOL

> 1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} 
> => I've only been to Poland once. My impression - similar to Russia, but much more relaxed.  
> 2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
> => Other nations in general find very little difference between Polish and Russians. Both are Eastern European. Their accent in English and mentality are very similar. 
> 3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??
> => A great deal of fear.  
> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? 
> => Perogies are good, but I prefer the Russian version. 
> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??
> ...

 "I adore Stanislaw Lem. He was just Great."-   ::  I love this writer,He is my favorite author of science-fiction.Rest in peace.  ::  
"What is a positive or a negative history?"-I want your opinion about Polish historry.
"What do you want me to think about murders?"-Maybe you support This murder.I wont to know your opinion about Katyn

----------


## kamka

> Kamka, and you (both are from this forum)   Kamka is rather nice. We'll see about you

 I resent the "rather" part!!!  ::  
Anyhow, I do agree with whoever said here that Kaczyński and co. act like a bunch of hurt children, and it's INSANE to keep on bringing the whole Katyń story whenever possible, just as it's insane to keep on expecting Germany to continuously apologize for WWII - after all, it's not like the people they want to apologize had ANYTHING to do with those events. Besides, we both (Poland and Russia, that is) have our history of the not entirely nice things we did to each other, and if we ever want to regain (although, I'm not particularly sure about the "re-" part  :: ) good relationships we ought to let some of it go, seriously. Sadly, that's not gonna happen until the twin brothers get a grip on themselves and decide to leave politics once and for all. (if only!) 
And Michał, your questions are somewhat tendencious.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> Kamka, and you (both are from this forum)   Kamka is [s:w2uyj6vw]rather[/s:w2uyj6vw] nice. We'll see about you    I resent the "rather" part!!!

   ::

----------


## Hanna

I totally agree with every single word that Kamka said!
Including the comments about Germany.  
All of us in the Europe should think of what unites us instead of dwelling on misdeeds of our ancestors.. _(which the present generation is not responisble for, and are well aware of...)_ 
Like Ramil said, all countries have done bad things in the past. As long as there is no sign that the countries plan to repeat what they did, we should look at the future and not dwell on the past.  
I also think that Europe (EU) should make just as much of an effort to get along with Russia as we do with the US. Perhaps even more, since Russia is closer.

----------


## Ramil

> I totally agree with every single word that Kamka said!
> Including the comments about Germany.  
> All of us in the Europe should think of what unites us instead of dwelling on misdeeds of our ancestors.. _(which the present generation is not responisble for, and are well aware of...)_  
> I also think that we should make just as much of an effort to get along with Russia as we do with the US. Perhaps even more since Russia is closer.

 By the way, we fought Sweden too.   ::   (I'm sorry, couldn't resist that).

----------


## Hanna

> By the way, we fought Sweden too.  (I'm sorry, couldn't resist that).

 Haha, yeah you took Finland and the Baltic States  ::   ::   ::  ! 
(but who needs them, lol!!!)   ::   ::   ::  
=================================================
Another thing about about Poland - I know a joke and it went something like this:   

> A Russian and a German were stranded on an unhabited island with nothing but vodka and a broken typewriter.... While they were *very* drunk and waiting to get rescued they started a project, using the broken typewriter, to pass the time:  
> They invented the Polish language!!

 (This is funny for people in Scandinavia because of how the Polish language sounds / looks... We can't even pronounce the name of the place that the ferries from Sweden go to (can't remember the Polish name) so we call it Swinemünde like the Germans did - just because the name is impossible to pronounce, like many other Polish names...)

----------


## it-ogo

Here is one anecdote I found in Internet: 
2nd half of 20th century. A Jew comes to the Polish bank.
- I want to make an account and put there 10 zloty.
- You are welcome.
- But first please answer, how can I get my money back if something wrong happens to your bank?
- Go to our head office in Warsaw.
- OK. but what if your head office is destroyed?
- Polish Central Bank will compensate you.
- And if Polish Central Bank is bankrupted?
- According to the Warsaw Pact the Central Bank of USSR will compensate you.
- And if USSR Central Bank is also bankrupted?
- Hey! Are you jealous of 10 zloty for such a miraculous event???

----------


## Crocodile

"What is a positive or a negative history?"-I want your opinion about Polish historry.
=> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what is opinion about history. Perhaps, you could explain by example. So, what's your opinion about the history of Burkina Faso? 
"What do you want me to think about murders?"-Maybe you support This murder.I wont to know your opinion about Katyn
=> I can't support any murder. Sorry about that.

----------


## Crocodile

> All of us in the *Europe* should think of what unites us instead of dwelling on misdeeds of our ancestors..

 All of us in the World should think of what unites us.

----------


## MichauPOL

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> Kamka, and you (both are from this forum)   Kamka is rather nice. We'll see about you    I resent the "rather" part!!!  
> Anyhow, I do agree with whoever said here that Kaczyński and co. act like a bunch of hurt children, and it's INSANE to keep on bringing the whole Katyń story whenever possible, just as it's insane to keep on expecting Germany to continuously apologize for WWII - after all, it's not like the people they want to apologize had ANYTHING to do with those events. Besides, we both (Poland and Russia, that is) have our history of the not entirely nice things we did to each other, and if we ever want to regain (although, I'm not particularly sure about the "re-" part ) good relationships we ought to let some of it go, seriously. Sadly, that's not gonna happen until the twin brothers get a grip on themselves and decide to leave politics once and for all. (if only!) 
> And Michał, your questions are somewhat tendencious.

 .
I don't like the Lech  ::   and Jarosław  ::   Kaczyński  ::   from PiS{Prawo i sprawiedliwość-Law and Justicy} and I agree with yours opinion about apologize from Germany,Russia and other nations.My questions are not tendencious- this is only my homework to English.I don't want apologize{It was many years ago}.Opinions are important.  ::

----------


## MichauPOL

> By the way, we fought Sweden too.  (I'm sorry, couldn't resist that).
> 			
> 		  Haha, yeah you took Finland and the Baltic States    ! 
> (but who needs them, lol!!!)     
> =================================================
> Another thing about about Poland - I know a joke and it went something like this: 
> [quote:2k30ridm]
> A Russian and a German were stranded on an unhabited island with nothing but vodka and a broken typewriter.... While they were *very* drunk and waiting to get rescued they started a project, using the broken typewriter, to pass the time:  
> They invented the Polish language!!

 (This is funny for people in Scandinavia because of how the Polish language sounds / looks... We can't even pronounce the name of the place that the ferries from Sweden go to (can't remember the Polish name) so we call it Swinemünde like the Germans did - just because the name is impossible to pronounce, like many other Polish names...)[/quote:2k30ridm]
Hahah   ::   ::   ::  This is true .Polish language is very difficult..many people have  trouble with this language.

----------


## MichauPOL

W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie,i Szczebrzeszyn z tego słynie że chrząsz brzmi w trzcinie.... Can you say that??  ::  
If no look at this:  ::   ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG0vT0s8 ... re=related  ::  
or: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdQMsnFm ... re=related  ::  
Is this very difficult ??  ::   ::

----------


## Hanna

> W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie,i Szczebrzeszyn z tego słynie że chrząsz brzmi w trzcinie...

   ::  
The man who invented Esperanto was from Poland! 
I think I understand why he got inspired to invent a new language!

----------


## MichauPOL

::  This is all about  ::  ...This is the end  ::  ...Thanks for helping !!! Thanks for everything!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pollymundo

I don't know the Polish bit I have heard much about them from my friends who used to live in Poland for several years. They think that Polish nation is polite, hardworking and very nice. I would like to travel through Poland some day.   ::

----------


## Martin Miles

The correct spelling is 'tendentious' not 'tendencious'.

----------


## Wowik

> W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie,i Szczebrzeszyn z tego słynie że chrząsz brzmi w trzcinie.... Can you say that??

 Hmm... I'll try... It is not so hard... But I should train:
В Шчэбжэшыне хшёншч бжми в тшчине,
и Шчебжэшын з тэго слыне же хжёнш бжми в тшчине  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chrzaszcz2.JPG 
But can you say the Georgian tongue-twister
ბაყაყი წყალში ყიყინებს 
(baqaqi ts'qalshi qiqinebs, 
бакхкакхки цхалши кхкикхкинебс) 
which means 'The frog croaks in the water' 
(Żaba w wodzie rechocie. Лягушка в воде квакает) ?  :: 
See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBuqHt4PDNU&hl=ru 
(at about forth minute)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> By the way, we fought Sweden too.  (I'm sorry, couldn't resist that).
> 			
> 		  Haha, yeah you took Finland and the Baltic States    !

 I think Ramil was talking about Great Nothern War (18th century). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Northern_War 
I think that most people do not know much about Poland from their own experience (there are not a lot of Poles around   :: ). General sentiments (in my opinion) are: Polish policy towards Russia is not friendly, Poles are ok, they are just like us, but they are probably a bit hostile at the moment. Very few people ever tried Polish food, Polish literature and cinema are better known. Murders in Katyn are real and it's a crime, but it was all Stalin's fault and modern Russia has nothing to do with it.
What else? Ah. Jokes about Poles are NOT popular in Russia. I'd say there are NO genuinely Russian jokes about Poles altogether (nor about Czechs, or Bulgarians, or other Eastern Europeans). Russian preferred to joke about themselves, other ethnic groups who lived in Soviet union (Georgians, Chukchas, Baltic people etc.) and "Westerners" (Americans, Brits and so on).

----------


## Wowik

> I'd say there are NO genuinely Russian jokes about Poles altogether

 http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%F0%F3 ... %EA&lr=213

----------


## gRomoZeka

Хм.. думаю, два-три малоизвестных анекдота погоды не делают. Я уверена, если подойти к человеку на улице и попросить рассказать анекдот про поляка, 99,99% не смогут ничего вспомнить. Нераспространены они.

----------


## Wowik

> Хм.. думаю, два-три малоизвестных анекдота погоды не делают. Я уверена, если подойти к человеку на улице и попросить рассказать анекдот про поляка, 99,99% не смогут ничего вспомнить. Нераспространены они.

 У нас в саду и школе - это была самая распространненая троица, наряду с парой "русский и американец".
Времена поменялись, сейчас популярны другие. 
Надо подходить не к тинэйджерам, а их родителям  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У нас в саду и школе - это была самая распространненая троица, наряду с парой "русский и американец".
> Времена поменялись, сейчас популярны другие. 
> Надо подходить не к тинэйджерам, а их родителям

 Интересно. Может, тут географическая составляющая играет роль? Там, где я росла, не рассказывали таких. У нас были русский, американец и (кто угодно), но не поляк. Поляки не воспринимались как иностранцы в принципе. Чего про них рассказывать? Они не были ни экзотикой, ни чем-то обыденным. Так, ни рыба, ни мясо. ))

----------


## Wowik

Эх! Да что там поляки! Сейчас про Петьку с Василием Ивановичем уже не рассказывают!
Дети не знают кто это такие! Фильм-то они не видели! Даже если и показывали, так он черно-былый! 
Тинейджеры такие фильмы просто не смотрят. Переключаются на MTV.
И не все из них знают, что есть такая страна - Польша. А если и знают, то на карте не найдут.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Эх! Да что там поляки! Сейчас про Петьку с Василием Ивановичем уже не рассказывают![...]

 Да причем тут "сейчас", я про 80-е говорю. Или ты меня в тинейджеры записал?  :: 
А Петька с В.И. - да, это был хит (и чем младше дети, тем неприличнее были анекдоты).

----------


## Wowik

> я про 80-е говорю

 На советско-польской границе на ветке дерева сидит ворона.
С советской стороны прилетает воробей и садится рядом отдохнуть.
Ворона ему говорит: — Ты чего в Польшу-то собрался? Там у них жрать нечего, забастовки, "Солидарность"...
Воробей отвечает: — Знаю, но больно почирикать охота.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> На советско-польской границе на ветке дерева сидит ворона.
> С советской стороны прилетает воробей и садится рядом отдохнуть.
> Ворона ему говорит: — Ты чего в Польшу-то собрался? Там у них жрать нечего, забастовки, "Солидарность"...
> Воробей отвечает: — Знаю, но больно почирикать охота.

 Имхо, это анекдот не про поляков, а про русских. )

----------


## translationsnmru

Я тоже не слышал анекдотов про поляков в семидесятые-восьмидесятые. Да и после этого русских анекдотов про поляков не слышал. Только американские.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Я тоже не слышал анекдотов про поляков в семидесятые-восьмидесятые.

 Странно, куча анекдотов начиналась "Немец, русский и поляк..."

----------


## kamka

А у нас анекоты о русских очень популярны. Может сейчас поменее чем 10 лет тому назад, но всё-таки, на каким-либо польском сайте с шутками легко их найти.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie,i Szczebrzeszyn z tego słynie że chrząsz brzmi w trzcinie.... Can you say that??

 Uh oh.   ::  
I was thinking about learning one more foreign language, and Polish seemed like a nice, easy option. I estimated that as a native Russian speaker I'll be able to hold a conversation in 2-3 months and to become nearly fluent in about 6 months of regular studies (or slightly more).  
Now I'm not so sure.   ::   Does anyone wish to start studying Polish with me as an experiment?

----------


## kamka

I've been studying Russian pretty intensively (university degree) for 5 years now, I'm nowhere near fluent, and frankly speaking - losing the hope I will ever be. I am able to hold a conversation, but not on a very complicated level (discussing science and technology is definitely out of question!  :: ). Then again, I have come across a theory that it's easier for the Russians to acquire Polish, than the other way round, so who knows  ::

----------


## Hanna

Are you seriuos? This is shocking! Polish is full of words that are similar to Russian words and the grammar seems similar too. Where is the challenge for you? 
Five years at uni,  and you don't think you are fluent...   ::  
Could it be that you are too harsh on yourself?  
If so, what hope is there for me? I am not even a speaker of another Slavic  language like you are, and already failed it once, at school (although this time I am motivated). In fact, my teacher in Russian at school said that anyone could learn it in 3 years if they were committed (this was based on his own experiences I think). This stuck in my mind, and I was envisaging being at a decent level three years from now. 
But he might have been talking about completely different circumstances.  
But the grammar really is devilish. (for me) A year after starting I'd be hard pressed to hold down a very basic conversation. Anything I said would be riddled with grammatical errors. 
Another thing, Kamka, surely English is MORE different from Polish than Russian is, therefore it ought to be faster for you to learn Russian than English... Or?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Knowing a Slavic language does help!
I've met two Polish guys once, they had been studying Russian for 5 months, and their Russian was good enough for a comfortable casual conversation. Even if their vocabulary was slightly limited and there were some  grammar errors, it did not hinder understanding at all. Pronounciation was good enough too, way better, than some English speakers had after the same period of studying (it definitely helped that they were able to roll their R's and to palatalize consonants).

----------


## kamka

Perhaps I should clarify that for me, being fluent means being able to express yourself without any major obstacles (vocabulary-, grammar-, phonetics- wise), and this I have not yet achieved in Russian. I can pretty much understand whatever is being said to me (by native speakers, I don't count the foreigners cos I always find it easier to understand the foreigners), but my active knowledge of the language is just not satisfactory for my liking. Of course, I can, more or less, speak the language and be understood, although sometimes with the help of gestures or descriptive language. Which reminds me of a situation, while being in Moscow, we had very little time to see the Исторический музей, and we were very eager to take a look at царские кареты, not knowing how to say it, I explained we were looking for что-то в роде царских машин, но с лошадьми. Was I understood? Yes. Was I happy with my Russian? No. Funnily enough, каретa is kareta in Polish.  :: 
Anyhow, of course knowing a Slavic language helps, I have never denied that. But assuming that just because I am a native speaker of Polish (or any other language from the same family, for that matter) I should have not problems with Russian is not entirely true, as that in itself causes problems of its own nature, and that is linguistic interference. I have not encountered this with English as the languages were simply too different to try to copy the grammatical structures, word-formation rules and so on, and so forth. With Russian it's just too tempting at times - you have no idea how many times we all tried to say Polish words with Russian accent and hope to pull it off.  :: 
A lot of people in Poland think they know Russian pretty good because they can more or less communicate with the Russian speaking people at markets in here, not realizing that the language they use is a mixture of Polish and Russian (e.g. Я понимаю, але не мувю так хорошо; where "ale" stands for "but", and mówju - "speak" with a Russian ending for the 1st sing., it'd be "mówię" in Polish).  
Perhaps in my case it might also be the fact I study two languages at the same time (applied linguistics, English & Russian) that slows down the process, or the fact I had a year off during which I practically spoke no Russian whatsoever. But, truth be told, I'd say I'm not worse than most of the studens in my year. I do find it just a myth to be able to master ANY language in a rather short period of time. If somebody wishes to be FLUENT, I believe it takes years and years of practice, preferably in a country where it's being spoken on everyday basis. And I don't think I'm being harsh on myself, I just think once I decide to devote five years of my life to something, I don't just want to be average and able to hold a conversation, I want to be good.  ::  
I wouldn't say it was easier for me to learn English, because I can't compare those two situations. Firstly, I've been studying English ever since I was like 11, and it's just this much faster for children to acquire languages, secondly, we are all constatnly exposed to English, by means of music, films or even commercials, thirdly, I had a chance to master it when living in the UK for a while.

----------


## Hanna

Gromozeka I was surprised to hear that you only met two Poles that you can remember! Poland is a neighbouring country of Ukraine! I would have thought you'd come across Polish people regularly?   
I meet Polish people all the time in the UK - lots of Poles work here... In Sweden I occasionally met Poles too.  
In fact, if hear a Slavic accent, I usually assume the person is Polish.

----------


## Basil77

> Gromozeka I was surprised to hear that you only met two Poles that you can remember! Poland is a neighbouring country of Ukraine! I would have thought you'd come across Polish people regularly?   
> I meet Polish people all the time in the UK - lots of Poles work here... In Sweden I occasionally met Poles too.  
> In fact, if hear a Slavic accent, I usually assume the person is Polish.

 Hahaha. I guess Poles prefer to move westwards. As for me, I never met a Pole in my life.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Gromozeka I was surprised to hear that you only met two Poles that you can remember! Poland is a neighbouring country of Ukraine! I would have thought you'd come across Polish people regularly?  
> I meet Polish people all the time in the UK - lots of Poles work here... In Sweden I occasionally met Poles too.

 You are lucky. I have not met a Pole for the last 15 years.  ::  There are probably more chances to meet a Polish person in the Western Ukraine near the border, but I live at the Eastern part of the country. No Poles here.  ::   
Poles are definitely not interested in working in Ukraine (Polish salaries are higher, and it's Western Ukrainians, who actively seek "Polish" jobs).

----------


## Windup Merchantski

> 1.What do you think about Poland ?? :{culture,cities,army} ??tease:

 I don't hear a lot about Poland and when I do it's usually something bad on the news. I don't pay much attention to that though. I think all journalists are prats.    

> 2.What do you think about people from Poland for example:
> *about behavior abroad,What do you know about us ??

 I don't really think about them. I mean, they're just people, what's there to think about?    

> 3*.What do you think about Polish policy towards Russia ??

 Don't have an opinion. I don't follow politics a lot. I think all politicians are prats and I really don't care.  

> 4.What do you think about Polish foods ?? :"":

 Nice sausages.    

> 5.Do you know someone from Poland ?? What do you think about him/her ??

 I have a Polish neighbour, she's a nice lady. Keeps two lovely cats. Teaches geography at school.   

> 6. What do you think/know about Polish history {is positive or not?} ??

  

> 7*.What do you think about murders in Katyn {true or false and opinion} ??

 As far as I remember (I looked this up once) the most interesting files are still classified. Any further discussion would be pure speculation. Why won't they open those files? Because then it would settle the matter once and for all. Do they want it? Apparently not. Tension must always exist between Russia and Poland.    

> 8.Do you know sayings or anecdotes about Poles/Poland ?? If yes-Quote few

 I don't think the Russians make jokes about Poles.

----------


## Slavsia.rus

I'm not going to so much as fuel the stereo-type that all Russians hate Polish people. Not all of us do. Alot of us do. Poland is VERY anti-Russian as i have come to believe. I personally don't like Poland but thats more of personal experiences and bad encounters with many Polish people. So i must say I'm not a very big fan of Poland.

----------


## Hanna

Whatever else you can say about Poles, they are very good workers.  
In Belarus I met a Polish man (he stayed at the same "sanatorium" as me) who really liked Russia and its' culture and people. He was the owner of a chain of Polish hardware stores, and was actually quite a hotshot.  
He was really into Russian music (estrada/chansons) and spoke great Russian, although according to himself with a very strong accent. This actually made it easier for me to understand him, because he spoke slowly and used simple words. In fact, he was a great inspiration to me.  
He said that it impossible to do business with Russia or Belarus even though he would like to, due to excessive bureacracy in both countries, and corruption in Russia. 
However, he said that he goes to Belarus or Russia every year on his holiday.  
(I am really pleased that I was able to speak about all these relatively complicated issues in Russian....) ::

----------


## kamilion

> I'm not going to so much as fuel the stereo-type that all Russians hate Polish people. Not all of us do. Alot of us do. *Poland is VERY anti-Russian* as i have come to believe. I personally don't like Poland but thats more of personal experiences and bad encounters with many Polish people. So i must say I'm not a very big fan of Poland.

 I think it's important we separate politicians from ordinary people. Yes, most of Polish leading politicians seem to have some anti-Russia thing going, but I wouldn't really say Russians are hated by the society as a whole.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> I'm not going to so much as fuel the stereo-type that all Russians hate Polish people. Not all of us do. Alot of us do. Poland is VERY anti-Russian as i have come to believe. I personally don't like Poland but thats more of personal experiences and bad encounters with many Polish people. So i must say I'm not a very big fan of Poland.

 Can you name here at least a couple of things that make it anti-Russian?

----------


## Hanna

I think all that Russia can do it continue to show people that Russians have nothing against Poles. I think the manifestations about the accident with the Polish president's plane was a good display of how regular Russians feel, and that they clearly don't hate Poles, and probably really regret the events of the 1940s that are still often brought up.  
Perhaps if Russia does friendly things, for example a large Polish cultural event in Moscow, Polish stuff on state TV and exchanges etc the Poles would gradually drop their grudge. Perhaps Russia could subsidize some really beneficial "neighbour" deal with Poland, to "buy" their friendship.  
It's also a little bit unfair of the Poles to blame modern Russia and Russians for things that the USSR did two generations back under Stalin.

----------


## Irishbebey

Actually, many people still can't distinguish between the Polish and the Russian language, all they say they hear in Polish or Russian languages are some words like zhi shi chi and such.

----------


## Doomer

> Perhaps Russia could subsidize some really beneficial "neighbour" deal with Poland, to "buy" their friendship.

 Unfortunately it cannot be done. Poland is a part of NATO thus it cannot be "friend" with Russia because if Poland would be a friend with Russia it would mean NATO is a friend of Russia and that would mean some countries (including Russia and US) would loose their imaginary arch-enemy. Having arch-enemy makes ruling a country much easier 
But this does not mean that Russian people hate Polish people in general and vice versa it's just the way governments rule countries

----------

